# Thieves hit Tim Grounds club



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Thieves rob goose pits at hunting club *
by les winkeler 
the Southern

MARION - Thieves broke into a pair of goose pits at the Tim Grounds Hunting Club, located on Little Grassy Blacktop in rural Williamson County, earlier this week.

Grounds said he left the club shortly before sunset Sunday and returned about 4:30 a.m. Monday to set up decoys for a morning hunt. He discovered the theft at that time.

The thieves made off with five shotguns, including three Benellis and a Beretta, 200-300 rounds of Heavy Shot shells, a digital camera and hunting bags containing 10 to 15 calls belonging to Grounds and his son, Hunter.

Both Tim and Hunter Grounds are world championship callers.

"The big thing is, they got all his (Hunter's) bands," Grounds said. "My Benelli, the old one, and the bands, that's what really got me. I can't replace them.

"All his bands, including the one he killed when he was 7 years old. There were probably 25 to 30 bands."

Grounds estimated the loss at between $8,000 to $10,000.

There was no damage done to any of the pits, or the clubhouse. Several motorized decoys were scattered about, but were untouched.

"They came after the guns," Grounds said. "I don't think the calls mean anything to them.

Grounds said the thieves entered the club through an adjacent field.

He is offering a $1,000 reward for information leading to the arrest of the thieves and the return of the stolen items.

The Williamson County Sheriff's Department is currently investigating the theft.

Anyone with information concerning the thefts is asked to contact the Williamson County Sheriff's Office at 997-6541 or the Williamson County Crimestoppers at (800) 414-TIPS.

Information which leads to an arrest could make the caller eligible for a cash reward. Those who contact the Crimestoppers are not required to leave a name or phone number.

[email protected]

(618) 529-5454 ext. 15088

--------

Seems to me Tim was being awfully careless to leave that gear unattended. Too bad it happened, a lesson for all us guys to remember. But too bad there are such evil people in the world to go around stealing what is not theirs. :******:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I will never understand the mindset of a theif.

What a bunch of low lifes.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

You have to be really low to steal its not even right and i understand how he feels theres just some stuff you can't replace not even for a price i would be devestated if anyone stole my guns but they would have fun trying lol they all have sentemental (SPELL) value to me. But who leaves all that equipment unatended i take my guns back to the house or the motel and lay em farthest from any door or window but its still a terrible thing to have happen. thieves what low lives :eyeroll:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I only have a couple bands and I would be so ****** to loose them because those can never be replaced.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*UPDATE ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

I just read this on another site. *

_Matt,

Yes, 5 shotguns were taken out of two different pits, along with shells and Hunter's call bag. Now, Hunter's bag had about 15 calls and all of his leg bands. Well, there has been so much publicity about this down in this area, that yesterday the guys found the lanyard of leg bands lying beside Tim's truck when they went in late in the day. 
It is someone that hunts there - everyone hunts free, I might add. So this jerk knew no one would think anything about him being on the property. It has to be someone that is there on a regular basis. He casually dropped the bands by Tim's truck where he would see them. It has really been sad._

Damned the thieves know Tim and Hunter


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

One I hate thieves to begin with.

Second, someone get a rope. If there ain't no tree we can drag 'em. I'll flip for the gas.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> Second, someone get a rope. If there ain't no tree we can drag 'em. I'll flip for the gas.


Ill drive??


----------

